# F-Bombs. EVERYONE read this.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been quietly deleting F-Bombs, folks, but it's not going to be quietly done, anymore.

We try to keep this a family-friendly place. F-Bombs and G-Ds are not acceptable. Like my own shortcomings, you might talk like that but you don't have to write in such a manner. If I can do it, you can do it as well.

I'll still delete such language, but it'll come with the price of temp-banning.

Clean it up, folks!

Thanks,

Denton


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Denton

Only for clarification - are any of the following also not allowed?

F U
Eff
Eff'n
F*ck
F*kn
~and any other variant that conveys the F-bomb.

Thanks!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Do we have, or can we get, a FBOMB emoji? That would be fun!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Do we have, or can we get, a FBOMB emoji? That would be fun!


 We would have to pay Nancy to use her picture/likeness.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We would have to pay Nancy to use her picture/likeness.


PLEASE! My stomach could not take it, I would have to move to another forum.

Cadaver Cuts would then be a better one.:vs_lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> I've been quietly deleting F-Bombs, folks, but it's not going to be quietly done, anymore.
> 
> We try to keep this a family-friendly place. F-Bombs and G-Ds are not acceptable. Like my own shortcomings, you might talk like that but you don't have to write in such a manner. If I can do it, you can do it as well.
> 
> ...


I din do nuffin! I've been good!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

YEAH CLEAN IT UP YOU FOUL MOUTHED KNUKLEDRAGGERS!

Me and @Denton ain't puttin' up with y'all's @#$&%*(@#&^$*(#$*&@!!) ANYMORE! :vs_mad:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> @Denton
> 
> Only for clarification - are any of the following also not allowed?
> 
> ...


I believe it was determined that censured versions are acceptable. Personally, I like farkin. I say it, but don't bother writing it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> YEAH CLEAN IT UP YOU FOUL MOUTHED KNUKLEDRAGGERS!
> 
> Me and @Denton ain't puttin' up with y'all's @#$&%*(@#&^$*(#$*&@!!) ANYMORE! :vs_mad:


You hold the record for being temp-banned the most and you just don't want anyone threatening your record.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

What if I have a valid excuse? After 30 years at sea, foul language is firmly ingrained into my DNA.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> What if I have a valid excuse? After 30 years at sea, foul language is firmly ingrained into my DNA.


I've worked with a few Navy chiefs. I can see how this might be tough. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’ve met a few NCOs that had this genetic defect too.
And for the record, I’ve perfected my language skills in the merchant marine. I know Bosuns mates that can construct whole sentences using only the f-bomb word. :devil:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> I believe it was determined that censured versions are acceptable. Personally, I like farkin. I say it, but don't bother writing it.


How about using ù, ú, û or ü instead of just a plain u?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> How about using ù, ú, û or ü instead of just a plain u?


No.

Seems literate and learned people create the most havoc.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey, I am innocent!!!!!

First i'm not literate, grammar school dropout.

I always use a 2 letter replacement.

Now what I post may be vulgar and offensive to some lilies and gender benders, that I don't give a crap about.

Too many pansies complain about my postings, to them I say, F--- Y-- in spades!

Kick me off, I will get more done around here as a bonus.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> No.
> 
> Seems literate and learned people create the most havoc.


Well, fù...ú...û...ü.....dge....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The F-bomb is so unimaginative. Take it from the wonder boy....Master of expurgation and creative substitution.






And then there's Great Casear's Ghost. Who is old enough to remember that?


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Denton Keep up the good work mister.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Joe said:


> @Denton Keep up the good work mister.


Thanks.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

NO Fargin' way!

Michael J.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> What if I have a valid excuse? After 30 years at sea, foul language is firmly ingrained into my DNA.


I was an enlisted Soldier for 2 years, 8 months, and 28 days, all in combat units. Stateside, and in combat.
Every OTHER word out of my mouth was the F Word. It still is, in certain situations.

If'n I can do it, so can you. :tango_face_smile:

By the way @Denton my favorite alliteration of the word is "freakin' " :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Gall dang it's free speech. :vs_worry:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Gall dang it's free speech. :vs_worry:


Free speech, that which is covered by the First Amendment, does not apply to private entities, such as this.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It is odd how curse words have morphed over my lifetime. 

In the late 50's early 60's my parents would never say such words in front of us kids. 

My dad, a former greaser and soldier from the early 1950's easily felt comfortable cussing with the best of them, this he told me.

But I can honestly say I rarely if ever heard him utter such words as I grew up. Mom! NEVER!

Mrs S, prior to our marriage and multi year courtship, never said a bad word as far as I know.... until we were married for a number of years and had our first child. Our oldest son, when he was a couple of years old, could not pronounce his F's and his D's; he mixed them up. 

I know this because one day I returned from a business trip and he told off on his mom, my angelic wife. My innocent 2 year old told me...Mama said DUCK! DUCK DUCK DUCK Mama was MAD! :vs_laugh:

Sometime in the early 1990's, in the lumber business, I began to curse regularly. It was our way of talking especially those of us in Sales and Purchasing. Why? Hell, I have no idea but it escalated since then.

One day, I woke up and little teen age girls were using the F-Word and talking with such vile foul language, that it astounded most of us. But we allowed it to continue and grow.

I guess its pretty sad. 

I wish I would have been born in the the late 1860's and been a cowboy taming the west...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Gall dang it's free speech. :vs_worry:


Did you know that before, during and after the days of the Constitution's crafting, you could be arrested for public profanity?
The 1st Amendment protects your ability to voice your opinion. It wasn't meant to protect profanity while doing it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah! Let's clean this damn f---ing place up. Y'all be assaulting my damned delicate sensibilities and all. I mean, WTF!!!!! :devil:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My platoon lead Drill Sergeant in Basic Training, an Airborne, Combat Infantry Badge wearing, black Staff Sergeant, could curse a trainee for a number of minutes very creatively, and without repeating himself.
I learned some classics from that man, which I still use today.

Of course, I can not repeat any of it here.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I apologize. I quoted one of them and I should have not done that


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I dint do nuffin!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I dint do nuffin!


This time. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> This time. :tango_face_grin:


You had to bring that up dint ya!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> What if I have a valid excuse? After 30 years at sea, foul language is firmly ingrained into my DNA.


Now Chiefster23, Now even I wouldn't try to get away with that excuse. Slippin verbally after years of foulology is one thing....but when you are a huntn pecker typist....you gotta work extra for those derogative points of postulation....

I'm guilty too....so I'mma make an extra extra effort Denton.....but If I get to drinking....feel free to ban me and delete my comments....Hell... chances are I won't even remember it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm guilty too....so I'mma make an extra extra effort Denton.....


What a great bunch of folks here. @Denton you slip in to your freakin jack booted thug :vs_poop: mode and these fine folks hop to it and try to make you happy. You should be pleased. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

To be completely honest, neither Denton nor I really wanted this job.
When the forum was new and growing, the former owner asked us to take the job. At the time there was the owner and one moderator.
Each of us felt like this was a good place, and we didn't want to see it die due to lack of manpower.
And besides, we are both ex-military, and we know how to do what is asked of us.
And, as they say in the movies, the rest was history.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> @Denton
> 
> Only for clarification - are any of the following also not allowed?
> 
> ...


Guess I been missing the f bombs or the jack booted thug is staying alert. Wracking my brain to figure out who is the guilty potty mouth around here. Hmmmm. Guess we will know when somebody gets a time out.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> To be completely honest, neither Denton nor I really wanted this job.
> When the forum was new and growing, the former owner asked us to take the job. At the time there was the owner and one moderator.
> Each of us felt like this was a good place, and we didn't want to see it die due to lack of manpower.
> And besides, we are both ex-military, and we know how to do what is asked of us.
> And, as they say in the movies, the rest was history.


I remember that. I couldn't tell you who the first mod was, that was too long ago. But I remember when it changed hands and you two became mods now that you mention it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I remember that. I couldn't tell you who the first mod was, that was too long ago. But I remember when it changed hands and you two became mods now that you mention it.


Mike was the owner, Leon was the moderator.
And I kind of let Leon know when anyone was posting in the gun sections anything that was illegal and could get the board shut down.
I guess I was a Moderator Without Portfolio.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I remember that. I couldn't tell you who the first mod was, that was too long ago. But I remember when it changed hands and you two became mods now that you mention it.


Shit had hit the fan on the forums. It got so bad that it was mob rule and vigilantism. Things had to change or the place would die. Rule of order was needed. Wyatt (RPD) and I (Doc) stepped up. Due to Wyatt, we survived.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Shit had hit the fan on the forums. It got so bad that it was mob rule and vigilantism. Things had to change or the place would die. Rule of order was needed. Wyatt (RPD) and I (Doc) stepped up. Due to Wyatt, we survived.


I remember Leon. Yeah, things were hitting the fan. I remember a little but that was a very long time ago.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Shit had hit the fan on the forums. It got so bad that it was mob rule and vigilantism. Things had to change or the place would die. Rule of order was needed. Wyatt (RPD) and I (Doc) stepped up. Due to Wyatt, we survived.


AND that was when the term jack booted thug started. :vs_laugh: You did have a tough time for a while. Glad you and @rice paddy daddy stuck with it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> AND that was when the term jack booted thug started. :vs_laugh: You did have a tough time for a while. Glad you and @rice paddy daddy stuck with it.


Someone has to be the huckleberry and I don't mind. @rice paddy daddy is the smart one. That's his curse.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I custom ordered a decal for my truck, that says " Far Cough "

Will ppl get it? Don't know don't care, it makes me laugh so they can far cough!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

inceptor said:


> AND that was when the term jack booted thug started. :vs_laugh: You did have a tough time for a while. Glad you and @*rice paddy daddy* stuck with it.


Jack booted thug deleted two posts in another thread. 
One of his, one of mine.
@*Denton* - think I wouldn't notice? LOL
Good solution, yours.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> To be completely honest, neither Denton nor I really wanted this job.
> When the forum was new and growing, the former owner asked us to take the job. At the time there was the owner and one moderator.
> Each of us felt like this was a good place, and we didn't want to see it die due to lack of manpower.
> And besides, we are both ex-military, and we know how to do what is asked of us.
> And, as they say in the movies, the rest was history.


Yeah, but now look at you guys! You be big timing now. big money, girls, booze. Yep...................your big timers. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Someone has to be the huckleberry and I don't mind. @rice paddy daddy is the smart one. That's his curse.


Nah, I'm just a dumb old truck driver that barely graduated high school.
I learned how to use big words from reading military history books for over 60 years.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Jack booted thug deleted two posts in another thread.
> One of his, one of mine.
> @*Denton* - think I wouldn't notice? LOL
> Good solution, yours.
> View attachment 105073


You sure it was me? I don't recall doing such a thing. On the other hand, I recall another mod doing such a thing.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Haha it came in


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SGG said:


> Haha it came in


Dang it, it took my a few minutes SGG but I get it now! :vs_lol:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Dang it, it took my a few minutes SGG but I get it now! :vs_lol:





SGG said:


> I custom ordered a decal for my truck, that says " Far Cough "
> 
> Will ppl get it? Don't know don't care, it makes me laugh so they can far cough!


I saw this funny text and just had the idea!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> You sure it was me? I don't recall doing such a thing. On the other hand, I recall another mod doing such a thing.


Then I extend my thanks to the Mod who took care of this; very much appreciated. :vs-kiss:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> It is odd how curse words have morphed over my lifetime.
> 
> In the late 50's early 60's my parents would never say such words in front of us kids.
> 
> ...


Contrast this to Ma Ingalls. In "The Long Winter," Laura recounts a story where Pa is talking about one of the horses thrashing around when he broke through the snow while they were hauling hay over the slough. At the end of the story, he proclaims, "Stupid horse!" Ma's shocked response was, "Charles, don't swear!"


----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

Where I live (Quebec) they don't consider the Fbomb a swear as it is not religious  Took me awhile to get used to listening to the radio and have the guys dropping fbombs casual like.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You gotta love the word F--k. It's a term that generally means making love. A wonderful and beautiful interaction between a man and a woman. it's an act of love and devotion between two souls, and yet, it's the word you save till the end of the argument. Ahhhh F--k You and the damn horse you rode in on!!:devil:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Im so freaking guilty. dang man.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Im so freaking guilty. dang man. but i do have a solid alibi


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

shotlady said:


> Im so freaking guilty. dang man. but i do have a solid alibi


You have a solid alibi? You weren't there when you did it?!? :vs_laugh:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Denton said:


> You have a solid alibi? You weren't there when you did it?!? :vs_laugh:


That is correct, I stand by my alibi. it's solid. so long as i dont waver. I have a few bags of ammo for you, any caliber, to look the other way and consider my alibi confirmed. hahahaha


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shotlady said:


> That is correct, I stand by my alibi. it's solid. so long as i dont waver. *I have a few bags of ammo for you, any caliber, to look the other way and consider my alibi confirmed. *hahahaha


She definitely is a sweet talker :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

shotlady said:


> That is correct, I stand by my alibi. it's solid. so long as i dont waver. I have a few bags of ammo for you, any caliber, to look the other way and consider my alibi confirmed. hahahaha


Mum's the word!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> I've been quietly deleting F-Bombs, folks, but it's not going to be quietly done, anymore.
> 
> We try to keep this a family-friendly place. F-Bombs and G-Ds are not acceptable. Like my own shortcomings, you might talk like that but you don't have to write in such a manner. If I can do it, you can do it as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Old SF Guy .... I think you missed this thread.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> @Old SF Guy .... I think you missed this thread.


Somebody tell Mountain Girl...&#8230;.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Somebody tell Mountain Girl...&#8230;.


She didn't miss this thread as you can see in the first page.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> She didn't miss this thread as you can see in the first page.


Unless I missed it, I don't believe you ever answered her. So what is it Denton, are you gonna answer or are you gonna far cough?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Far cough. :vs_lol: 

That makes me chuckle!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Unless I missed it, I don't believe you ever answered her. So what is it Denton, are you gonna answer or are you gonna far cough?


What was the question?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Far cough. :vs_lol:
> 
> That makes me chuckle!


I thought it was sofa king simplistic. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

@Denton, I forgot about that one. I use to ask one guy at work what made him think he was sofa king smart. Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Far cough. :vs_lol:
> 
> That makes me chuckle!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SGG said:


>


Awesome brother SGG, you got the sticker on! That looks Sofa King Cool!

:vs_blush:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I used to work with a kid who had A FAH Q on his car.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

But, I'm a sailor, I'll miss my Foxtrot Bombs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> But, I'm a sailor, I'll miss my Foxtrot Bombs.


Trust me; I understand. I have to use radios at work. There are times when I come really close to losing my discipline and letting "colorful" language propagate across the airwaves when someone transmits a boatload of stupid. Here, it is easy. I have to type. At work, all I have to do is snatch up the radio, push a button and release my thoughts. :vs_laugh:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> What was the question?


 .........


MountainGirl said:


> @Denton
> 
> Only for clarification - are any of the following also not allowed?
> 
> ...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

KUSA said:


> .........


Snitches get stitches! Narc! Stool pigeon! Rat!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> Trust me; I understand. I have to use radios at work. There are times when I come really close to losing my discipline and letting "colorful" language propagate across the airwaves when someone transmits a boatload of stupid. Here, it is easy. I have to type. At work, all I have to do is snatch up the radio, push a button and release my thoughts. :vs_laugh:


You don't want to hold it in, brother. You might explode! Let it OUT! Let those no good stupid mother &*%@*!s know how you feel, radio or not. When I used to return from a long voyage my wife and mother used to lecture me about adjusting my language for civilized society. It worked a little bit. You can take the sailor out of the sea but you can't remove all the salt from the sailor. Language included!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> .........


See post #8.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> See post #8.


That's what I get for reading the thread on my phone.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

KUSA said:


> That's what I get for reading the thread on my phone.


The mobile interface is just awful.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> That's what I get for reading the thread on my phone.


Don't I know it! Typing on the phone is no easier. Causes me great angst.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> @Denton
> 
> Only for clarification - are any of the following also not allowed?
> 
> ...


I stumbled across this and it made me think of you.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

After 4 years CG, 18 years firefighting,10 years machinist and 5 years machinery mover and living 65 years I still think about the fact that God in heaven hears my every word or every keystroke so it's easy for me. What bothers me most is when people don't realize that it isn't a weakness to be literate. In fact, it is harder for me to not curse but finding words that can convey emotions without using profanity is so much more rewarding. It might take a while to write a paragraph without it, but others will get the meaning and be more appreciative.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

marineimaging said:


> After 4 years CG, 18 years firefighting,10 years machinist and 5 years machinery mover and living 65 years I still think about the fact that God in heaven hears my every word or every keystroke so it's easy for me. What bothers me most is when people don't realize that it isn't a weakness to be literate. In fact, it is harder for me to not curse but finding words that can convey emotions without using profanity is so much more rewarding. It might take a while to write a paragraph without it, but others will get the meaning and be more appreciative.


Pretty sure that nobody could have said it better.

Discipline, honor and dignity.


----------

